# Looking to trade? TCR ONCE Composite



## IGotNuthin' (Feb 20, 2004)

I've got a great Giant TCR Composite Team ONCE frame/fork size M
I think I'd be better off with a M/L or L if anyone out there is looking to go smaller... 
Ya never know! 

Thanks


----------

